#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Using Thai Bank ATM Cards In Cambodia?

## NokTang

Stupid question of sorts, but does anyone know if the Thai electron debit cards with VISA logo etc. can be used in Phnom Penh? With all the tense relations I simply don't know and have never attempted same. I'm overloaded with Baht and will be in Cambodia, don't want to exchange for dollars as the dollar has been down...you get the point..Thanks in advance and have a nice weekened. Nok

----------


## dirtydog

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia-map-Phnom-Penh-cash-point-atm

----------


## NokTang

> TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia-map-Phnom-Penh-cash-point-atm


Thanks, but I know they have machines.

The question was about Thai electron cards. As you surely know, they can NOT be used online i.e. to buy air tickets etc.. Asking if can be used outside Thailand. Cheers.

----------


## dirtydog

Yeah as long as they have the visa logo they can be used in any country, can't imagine Cambodia refusing Thai baht which is an extremely strong and safe currency compared to their own.
Never heard of any country refusing stronger currencies than their own.

----------


## NokTang

> Yeah as long as they have the visa logo they can be used in any country, can't imagine Cambodia refusing Thai baht which is an extremely strong and safe currency compared to their own.
> Never heard of any country refusing stronger currencies than their own.


I'm not sure that is true re the logo. Hope others respond. Since the Thai electron card isn't accepted online there is some sort of restriction. And again, VISA would handle the exchange so the value of the Baht not an issue for the Khmer folks. Converted instantly to U.S. Dollars. I did use my Thai electron to buy a Bangkok Air ticket last year, in Phnom Penh. but of course that a Thai outfit.

Yes, I thought about just asking the Thai bank staff but I'm lied to so very often in this country I want to go to the source and read about actual experiences in Cambodia. 

Nok

----------


## NokTang

> an extremely strong and safe currency compared to their own.


Their own is the U.S. Dollar. The "Reil" or however it is spelled is only used for cheap sex (10000. = $2.50) and moto rides(1000 up) and inexpensive street food....so I've been told an experienced? Nok

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Try khmer440 forum Khmer440

----------


## The Muffinman

> The "Reil" or however it is spelled is only used for cheap sex


 
I'd love to see the look on a Cambo hookers face if you tried to pay for a shag using Riels. :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have used my Thai Visa Debit card in Cambodia with no problems.

K-Bank have 2 types on Debit Card; National (100B) & International (300B). Check to see if your card is an International one.

----------


## NokTang

> Originally Posted by NokTang
> 
> The "Reil" or however it is spelled is only used for cheap sex
> 
> 
>  
> I'd love to see the look on a Cambo hookers face if you tried to pay for a shag using Riels.


 
The Khmer men pay in Riel, and the price is 10,000. Riel. It is you barangs who pay in dollars, up to $50-$100.usd, for the same lady, same (or in fact worse) service. Nok

----------


## NokTang

> I have used my Thai Visa Debit card in Cambodia with no problems.
> 
> K-Bank have 2 types on Debit Card; National (100B) & International (300B). Check to see if your card is an International one.


I'll go by Monday, Khun Thai Bank, and attempt to ask and get an honest answer about an International" type. Cheers and Thank You. Nok

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NokTang
> ...


 
I wouldn't pay a Khmer (or Viet) working girl $50 let alone $100 in a million years and would be absolutely stunned if Khmer guys pay the price you quoted.
You are a bit clueless methinks. :smiley laughing:

----------


## NokTang

> Originally Posted by NokTang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> ...


Think what you want. The Khmer men most definately paid 10,000 Riel out at Km 11, at night, in years gone by. I myself have paid $3.usd(12,000 Riel) out there at the houses on the left side as you came in, instead of turning right down to HAFH, going straight. 

The Khmer men pay 10,000 Riel this very day over at Bodke or again, however you spell it, the housing project near the river. No, not every Khmer male, not every place, but we are referring to a "starting point", not average etc.. Cheers. Nok going to Walking Street later and paying 1000baht barfine plus 3000baht to the lady aka over $100.usd but she will be quite "different" and I'll have a better memory of the events.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It is you barangs who pay in dollars, up to $50-$100.usd


$25 tops.

Don't know where you go the $100 bollocks from.

----------


## lom

> Since the Thai electron card isn't accepted online there is some sort of restriction.


The restriction for an Electron card is that *you* have to be physically present and key in your pin# for a withdrawal to take place.

----------


## NokTang

> Originally Posted by NokTang
> 
> It is you barangs who pay in dollars, up to $50-$100.usd
> 
> 
> $25 tops.
> 
> Don't know where you go the $100 bollocks from.


Even in the debths of Martini's and Sharky Bar, Khmers and VietNam ladies are starting at $40.usd. It is the clever barangs from Pattaya who entered and screwed up the market with their "barfine" and "hostess" bar and "lady drink" concepts...

In the nicer clubs such as The Casa next to the Holiday and inside the Cambodian Hotel, $100.usd isn't unheard of for barangs. 

Nok

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NokTang
> ...


 
Allright then, how about you stick with your $100 whores and I'll pick my $25 ones. Hey you can even call me a cheap Charlie, doesn't bother me.
At the end of the day we'll both end up with an empty sack except my wallet's going to be a bit fuller than yours.

----------


## NokTang

> Allright then, how about you stick with your $100 whores and I'll pick my $25 ones. Hey you can even call me a cheap Charlie, doesn't bother me.
> At the end of the day we'll both end up with an empty sack except my wallet's going to be a bit fuller than yours.


I wear my Khmer disguise and pay 10,000.Riel($2.50usd) I thought I made that clear? I don't buy into the barang crap brought in by clever Pattaya beer bar owners turned "big time" hostess bar "owners" there in Phnom Penh and all their crap about "employee", "lady drink" etc.. If you are paying $25.usd you are paying about double what local expats pay. In addition, the NokWorld guide is one weeks unskilled wage and that is certainly about $10-$15.usd in Cambodia. You kind man are paying double the expat price and ten fold/times the value of the service locally. Nok

----------


## The Muffinman

> It is you barangs who pay in dollars, up to $50-$100.usd, for the same lady, same (or in fact worse) service. Nok





> You kind man are paying double the expat price and ten fold/times the value of the service locally. Nok


Kind of contradicting yourself here somewhat mate?
Anyway, things have changed a bit over the last 6/9 months and the days of $10 shags for Barang are all but over.
Do keep digging that hole, it's kinda fun to watch. :Smile:

----------


## Beadle

> Don't know where you go the $100 bollocks from.


Another poster here gave a tuk-tuk driver $100.  :rofl: 

I will allow him to admit to it if he so chooses.




> If you are paying $25.usd you are paying about double what local expats pay.


As a former Cambo expat, I can confirm that is correct. Never more than $10 usually.

----------


## NokTang

> Originally Posted by NokTang
> 
> It is you barangs who pay in dollars, up to $50-$100.usd, for the same lady, same (or in fact worse) service. Nok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No hole or contradiction mate....notice "you barangs(meaning onese like you I assume)" and it was you who said he pays $25.usd...and the $10.usd even LT still exist unless "you" participate in the barang marketing imported from Pattaya, which I do not. Nok

----------

